# Does Lyft care about abusive drivers?



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.

I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...









Ben was paid $5 and the fare was only $3.75 or so, and since there's no accountability I guess he made the smart business choice. He's still a scumbag though.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

So I guess the answer is no, Lyft does not care. 

These guys make the rest of us look good with little effort on our part.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartsubarus said:


> I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.
> 
> I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...
> 
> ...


BEN MADE MORE THAN YOU DID.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Well Ben was smarter than... and abusive is not driving off. It's common sense.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> BEN MADE MORE THAN YOU DID.


True. For that ride anyways.

I am seeing a pattern, though. When I pick up someone who complains a driver just canceled on them, I usually get a couple decent fares right after I drop them off. Had one "perk" made available one time.

Karma? The algorithm being kind? Who knows?


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Ben decided one day he was going to just do the job requirements of being a LYFT driver after realizing he wasn’t being paid to be a caretaker.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> BEN MADE MORE THAN YOU DID.


Thanks for reiterating my statement, you were probably the smartest kid on the short bus I bet.



Buckiemohawk said:


> Well Ben was smarter than... and abusive is not driving off. It's common sense.


Are you Ben or are you a different scumbag?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

First off, you don’t know what happened since you weren’t there at the time, right? 

Ben could’ve waited 5 min and left. Pax could’ve put wrong address in. Yes, Ben could’ve shuffled her. Yet there’s no need to report a driver for hearsay, something you didn’t see. 

Today, I had two guys who told me the last few times they ordered either U/L, the drivers couldn’t find them, and they had to pay a fee. I apologized and suggested a note they could add to make it easier. I knew they were probably shuffled by the other drivers. 

But I wasn’t going to report the other drivers to Lyft because it’s not my place, and I wasn’t there. I feel bad for your pax that it happened, And I DON’T shuffle. but focus on yourself.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Maybe the old lady was holding a giant butcher knife when he pulled up


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

GOGOgrandparent got shuffled for being late

resolved


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A year from now
I wonder Who will be able to afford to keep driving.
You
Or
Ben.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.
> 
> I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...
> 
> ...


This is part of a trait that is included with the moral decline of America.

First, people commit to things, like contracts, marriage, jobs. Secondly, if a very high percentage does not agree with the outcome, or if things are not going to his or her advantage -- even if it's just for a short time or season; he or she quits and bails out of it.

How many employers have been shuffled as a whole? It's very common these days to ghost job interviews, or simply not follow through. With that being said; Lyft drivers a subject to cancellation rate protocols.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I hope when Ben is 80 he gets left standing on the curb like the dick wade he is.


On another matter, if Lyft paid drivers $5-8 min fare on rides this wouldn't happen.......


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Min fare, $5. Cancellation fee, $3. Problem solved.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> A year from now
> I wonder Who will be able to afford to keep driving.
> You
> Or
> ...


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

It’s tempting on most rides. Drive up, nobody visible. Minutes later they call or come out. I want to shuffle the loser !!! Get your ass to the curb when I drive up !!!!

lately ....a rash of “can you stop here on the way?” What am I to say? No?

rates should be double. Lyft-Uber creates this bimbo mentality with the f’n cheap rates.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Maybe the old lady was holding a giant butcher knife when he pulled up


Maybe. I bet Ben also gets free meals from door dash as well because little old ladies scared him away so he couldn't deliver.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.
> 
> I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...
> 
> ...


Looks like someone hasn't had the Go~Go grandparent experience yet.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Looks like someone hasn't had the Go~Go grandparent experience yet.


GoGo Grandparent is becoming very common in my neck of the woods. About 10% of my rides are GGP. Most are no big deal, but I had one completely blind pax and another with those walkers with wheels and handbrakes.

Yeah, they do take more time, but providing service to these folks makes me feel good. Every now and again I get surprised with a crisp $5. I sometimes think that except for the grace of God I could be in such a position.

Those who feel our future is threatened by autonomous cars, the droids cannot provide the level of service that I do.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I've picked up blind, walkers, hospital discharges, mothers of twins (in car seats) from their doctors. I prefer those types actually; true, they don't tip often, but they are mellow and usually a decently long ride, and I feel a little better about myself afterwards. I don't want to have to trade $2 for my ursinity.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A year from now
> I wonder Who will be able to afford to keep driving.
> You
> Or
> Ben.


Well said.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

No and neither should you.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> True. For that ride anyways.
> 
> I am seeing a pattern, though. When I pick up someone who complains a driver just canceled on them, I usually get a couple decent fares right after I drop them off. Had one "perk" made available one time.
> 
> Karma? The algorithm being kind? Who knows?


Ben did drivers a good deed You are an enabler.

What you are enabling is Lyft turning your car into a medical transport service. There are actually services available for the elderly and invalid. If lyft wants to do that they need to pay you more for those services, and all the liability and trouble that can go with it, but with drivers like you it will not happen.

Do you even realize the ridiculous limits of Lyft's insurance should she fall stepping out of your vehicle? You will be on the hook for the rest.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How many employers have been shuffled as a whole? It's very common these days to ghost job interviews, or simply not follow through. With that being said; Lyft drivers a subject to cancellation rate protocols.


Employers never have my sympathy on this. I once showed up to a job interview on time and because they had it scheduled incorrectly I had half a day and my transit costs completely wasted. Those with power over others have greater moral responsibility than people without power.

When I was on the other side of the hiring table, I wasn't bothered whatsoever if someone showed up late or not at all, or wasted our time. They weren't going to get the job if they did this, but it often saves an employer time and money if a candidate simply doesn't show up (depending a little bit on the nature of the job, but there are almost always an excess of applicants for any given job listing). A bad applicant means the employer can simply focus on hiring a good applicant.

I take your point about contractual relationships differently. It's really important that people try to follow through on agreements like that since something is owed by both parties. Job interviews, however, don't involve contracts. No one owes anyone anything.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Do you even realize the ridiculous limits of Lyft's insurance should she fall stepping out of your vehicle? You will be on the hook for the rest


Judgment proof with bad credit, not too worried about being sued. Personal injury lawyers are usually smart enough to take the insurance money and run, but hey, if they want to waste their time being my creditor in bankruptcy court, be my guest!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Judgment proof with bad credit, not too worried about being sued. Personal injury lawyers are usually smart enough to take the insurance money and run, but hey, if they want to waste their time being my creditor in bankruptcy court, be my guest!


Fine, but not all drivers are in the poor house, and heirs have a way of being greedy. What lyft needs to do is stop turning our vehicles into medical transports.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Employers never have my sympathy on this. I once showed up to a job interview on time and because they had it scheduled incorrectly I had half a day and my transit costs completely wasted. Those with power over others have greater moral responsibility than people without power.
> 
> When I was on the other side of the hiring table, I wasn't bothered whatsoever if someone showed up late or not at all, or wasted our time. They weren't going to get the job if they did this, but it often saves an employer time and money if a candidate simply doesn't show up (depending a little bit on the nature of the job, but there are almost always an excess of applicants for any given job listing). A bad applicant means the employer can simply focus on hiring a good applicant.
> 
> I take your point about contractual relationships differently. It's really important that people try to follow through on agreements like that since something is owed by both parties. Job interviews, however, don't involve contracts. No one owes anyone anything.


Read this

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/p...-their-job-interviews-now-2018-09-13-12882227


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Fine, but not all drivers are in the poor house, and heirs have a way of being greedy. What lyft needs to do is stop turning our vehicles into medical transports.


That's fine for you, but then cancel like an honest person and don't shuffle a rider that was on time. Probably 1/3 of my rides are medical related. I like that money, especially since I only drive daytime.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Read this
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/p...-their-job-interviews-now-2018-09-13-12882227


Yeah, I am aware. What's the problem with this?

Interesting passage:



> But candidates are also so used to employers ghosting _them_ during the application process, that many said they have adopted the same behavior.


I don't ghost employers, but I have been ghosted by a lot of potential employers. If I ever had a bad interaction with an employer I was not contracted to, I would have no qualms about cutting off contact with them without notice.

Why should I care about this issue? I am not advocating for people walking out on their spouses without a word, or leaving jobs without notice. Non-contractual relationships are often abusive and involve poor communication. Etiquette, empathy, and incentives can help alleviate the problems of dealing with strangers, but these sorts of things are going to happen regardless.

I think framing the source of the problem as related to some sort of "millennial dating scene" is interesting but probably mostly wrong. People have been horrible to each other for all of human history. If anything we are improving on our behavior on the whole, not regressing.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> That's fine for you, but then cancel like an honest person and don't shuffle a rider that was on time. Probably 1/3 of my rides are medical related. I like that money, especially since I only drive daytime.


Nah, drivers need to be paid for their time, and when lyft plays games like this, the only way they will change is for passengers to suffer the consequence of lyft's bad behavior.

Unfortunately they like to claim plausible deniability for these kinds of bogus rides, same as unaccompanied minors, missing child seats, and illegal airports, and there are enough ignorant drivers out there to accommodate these customers.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't rationalize lying about a pax no-show based on a third party's behavior. Two wrongs, etc.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I don't rationalize lying about a pax no-show based on a third party's behavior. Two wrongs, etc.


Not lying when a driver determines there is not a valid passenger present, such as an unaccompanied minor, child without car seat, or pax who needs a medical transport. Drivers have to make decisions like this all the time, for the good of the community.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I don't rationalize lying about a pax no-show based on a third party's behavior. Two wrongs, etc.


We don't know the truth of the matter in the original post. It is entirely possible that the only moral wrong was reporting the driver for violating the terms of service. Because we do not know if he did do anything wrong, not even plausibly.

Hypothetically: let's say that the driver did a legitimate no-show (not a hard shuffle). Let's say that the fault of the no-show is that Lyft's app failed for the passenger (fault
of a third party). The driver should get paid for their time.

The problem isn't always "two wrongs making a right" in these sorts of rideshare conundrums. Just compensation is owed in a lot of cases where neither driver nor passenger is at fault for the situation. A better designed app or procedure would actually obviate some of these situations.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

A woman with a walker does not need medical transport. Seriously, I try to be nice to people, but after all I am a bear. Bears compete for food. Other drivers compete for pings. Worse, when they actively discourage business by driving away from pax, they cause bear to go hungry in the long run as pax view service as unreliable. Bear does not like being hungry, so bear urges pax to report bad drivers so they get deactivated. That means more pings for bear. Pings mean money and money means food, which makes bear happy.



waldowainthrop said:


> Hypothetically: let's say that the driver did a legitimate no-show (not a hard shuffle). Let's say that the fault of the no-show is that Lyft's app failed for the passenger (fault
> of a third party). The driver should get paid for their time.


Sure, it's possible old lady in the OP was a baldfaced liar. I fail to see her motive in telling a lie to the OP though.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> A woman with a walker does not need medical transport.


100% true. I've given a lot of rides to people with walkers or wheelchairs. None of them needed anything besides Uber X or Lyft Vanilla. Most people in this circumstance just happen to need a mobility device which easily fits in almost any car. They don't need an ambulance or specialized service to go to a doctor or to see their friends.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Sure, it's possible old lady in the OP was a baldfaced liar. I fail to see her motive in telling a lie to the OP though.


There are so many other possibilities. I have run into lying passengers who have no good reason to lie, but they do anyway. Even more commonly, people are mistaken about how the app works or what drivers are supposed to do to pick them up. Any story from a passenger doesn't even have to be a self-interested lie - it could just be a mistake.

So many people have no idea what it's like to be a driver, and some have never used the app so it's all a mystery to them. Some drivers also have no idea what it is like to be a passenger, and don't know what can go wrong with the app or with unreliable or bad drivers.

Of course, it is also possible that the passenger is not mistaken, and not lying, but this story has no information about that.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah and we don't need it. I don't report the other driver, I encourage the pax to report them. Lyft has the GPS info for both, they can sort it out. At a minimum the pax gets their refund, and that can become my tip :coolio:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Yeah and we don't need it. I don't report the other driver, I encourage the pax to report them. Lyft has the GPS info for both, they can sort it out.


The perfect answer. "If you feel you were wronged you can report it to the company."

Drivers should stay away from reporting other drivers when possible. Not only is there a conflict of interest, but you are putting yourself on the radar of the company (bad), flagging yourself as someone who talks to support more than the average driver (worse) and you are getting involved in a situation where you don't know the facts of the matter (worst).

Anyone who has a problem with Uber or Lyft, they have a way to resolve that problem without the input of any third parties like other drivers. Additionally if you help a passenger help themselves, you are pretty likely to get tipped. I recommend it.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Ben did drivers a good deed You are an enabler.
> 
> What you are enabling is Lyft turning your car into a medical transport service. There are actually services available for the elderly and invalid. If lyft wants to do that they need to pay you more for those services, and all the liability and trouble that can go with it, but with drivers like you it will not happen.
> 
> Do you even realize the ridiculous limits of Lyft's insurance should she fall stepping out of your vehicle? You will be on the hook for the rest.


I never spent my life worrying about who would or could sue me. Accepting these rides and then not stiffing the pax isn't enabling, its about providing a service and more importantly it is about NOT being a coward.

Medical transport?

Getting a blind woman to church is not providing medical transport.

Getting a woman with a walker to her bank and back to process her bills is not providing medical transport.

Getting the Viet Nam Vet to his job in a cafeteria who does not trust his reflexes to be able to drive himself is not providing medical transport.

For all you ants who see yourself as above helping these people, by all means just keep cancelling and mutter to yourself about what a great economic decision you made and how ants like me are stupid.

Every time you do, like I said in my first post to this thread, you make me look good. Thanks for the help and the ride.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I never spent my life worrying about who would or could sue me. Accepting these rides and then not stiffing the pax isn't enabling, its about providing a service and more importantly it is about NOT being a coward.
> 
> Medical transport?
> 
> ...


You are quite welcome, Captain Sanctimonious


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Ben did drivers a good deed You are an enabler.
> 
> What you are enabling is Lyft turning your car into a medical transport service. There are actually services available for the elderly and invalid. If lyft wants to do that they need to pay you more for those services, and all the liability and trouble that can go with it, but with drivers like you it will not happen.
> 
> Do you even realize the ridiculous limits of Lyft's insurance should she fall stepping out of your vehicle? You will be on the hook for the rest.


So decline the ride.. that's an option, correct? Defrauding the company you work for by "shuffling" and screwing over an old lady that's just trying to get to the god damn doctor are in my option unacceptable. If anyone feels this behavior is acceptable then they obviously have low standards and no concern for the reputation of the company and their fellow drivers. I know this isn't a glamorous job but shit have some damn dignity. Or don't, but don't ***** when you get deactivated because someone with morals called you out on your bullshit.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> Maybe. I bet Ben also gets free meals from door dash as well because little old ladies scared him away so he couldn't deliver.


I agree. We should ban old women.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> So decline the ride.. that's an option, correct? Defrauding the company you work for by "shuffling" and screwing over an old lady that's just trying to get to the god damn doctor are in my option unacceptable. If anyone feels this behavior is acceptable then they obviously have low standards and no concern for the reputation of the company and their fellow drivers. I know this isn't a glamorous job but shit have some damn dignity. Or don't, but don't @@@@@ when you get deactivated because someone with morals called you out on your bullshit.


Nah. Be part of the solution, not the problem.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

This thread goes on & on. Really?

Nobody is wrong except Lyft-Uber. They set up these scenarios grasping for every penny they can get. Steal from pax and drivers alike.

I agree, most elderly or senior challenged are delightful. You can get some good conversation from them. Maybe learn something.

But some days it’s a hassle. You want money, miles and tip. Especially as your car has 40,000 miles added to its life in 6 months.

Uber-Lyft has learned how to screw everyone. After all, in Business 101, you learn someone has to lose to make $$$$

Drivers lose, all of them. (Even the ones claiming they win)

For the guy reporting other drivers, you are truly an idiot. Being nice here. Your karma will come !!!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.
> 
> I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...
> 
> ...


------------------------------
It has been my experience with both Uber and Lyft, that they will not accept complains from one driver about another driver.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ben saw the walker and saw a slow enter and exit of the vehicle. I'm the good samaritan too, and from my experience the walker type like to talk. So while you're listening to their stories for 8 cents a minute while they take 15 minutes longer at drop off than usual you could be picking up another long distance ride.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

iheartsubarus said:


> I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.
> 
> I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...
> 
> ...


Ben is a very lower class grunt. And it will come back to him if it hasn't already.

You never see scum, like this, ever amount to anything. Karma is real.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

SteveAvery said:


> Ben decided one day he was going to just do the job requirements of being a LYFT driver after realizing he wasn't being paid to be a caretaker.


Ben should have chosen "don't charge passenger"


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Them handicapped people are better off ordering black. They want a ride with a reliable driver then they can pay for it. **** go go grannies


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Min fare, $5. Cancellation fee, $3. Problem solved.


You seem smarter than the average Bear.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

its amazing to me that you would even get involved to that extent. was the lady incapable of filing her own complaint? you took a lot of liberty by stating a fact for which you had no proof..next time mind your own business and move on..or go ahead and waste your time some more then you already did.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Ben worked the system...tell it straight to Grandma

Then suggest she let Lyft know the driver called her a racial slur and said he would not accept her service animal. That way she can get her money back.

Then the system will have been fully worked


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.
> 
> I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...
> 
> ...


Why? If lyft cared about handicapped people they would have paid out more to the driver out of their own pocket. Why blame driver? He just drives.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Every day I'm shuffling


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> BEN MADE MORE THAN YOU DID.





Buckiemohawk said:


> Well Ben was smarter than... and abusive is not driving off. It's common sense.





SteveAvery said:


> Ben decided one day he was going to just do the job requirements of being a LYFT driver after realizing he wasn't being paid to be a caretaker.


This is business: profits before people.

Jack London stated it accurately: "_altruism and competitive capitalism are mutually destructive entities; they can not co-exist_".

Despite that, I do not shuffle the elderly and handicapped. If I see an elderly person on a walker, I give them their time, get out, help them to the car, put the walker into the trunk and do the reverse upon arrival. I call it a deposit in the Karma Bank, Penance for my sins or just plain doing the right thing. This comes from one of the loudest advocates for shuffling.



Classical Telecaster said:


> I am seeing a pattern, though. When I pick up someone who complains a driver just canceled on them, I usually get a couple decent fares right after I drop them off. Had one "perk" made available one time. Karma? The algorithm being kind? Who knows?


I have had similar. I chalk it up either to Karma or Divine "Retribution".........................



SteveAvery said:


> Ben decided one day he was going to just do the job requirements of being a LYFT driver after realizing he wasn't being paid to be a caretaker.


As other posters have mentioned, some one on a walker who wants a ride to the Icky-D's for coffee (or similar) _ain't no kinda' no 
medd-dicc-kull transport_.



iheartsubarus said:


> Thanks for reiterating my statement, you were probably the smartest kid on the short bus I bet. Are you Ben or are you a different scumbag?


They are putting profits before people; something for which I do not necessarily blame them. Despite that, I would have given the customer her time to get to the car,helped her, hauled her and helped her back out of the car. There are just some times when you must do the right thing, regardless of what it costs you.



DriverMark said:


> I hope when Ben is 80 he gets left standing on the curb like the dick wade he is.


As some posters to this topic have implied, when Karma bites you, it bites you hard and squarely in the [donkey].



DriverMark said:


> On another matter, if Lyft paid drivers $5-8 min fare on rides this wouldn't happen.......


Many of these problems spring from the culture that both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have created. It started with their paying off the politicians to start their illegal taxi service. It continues with their constant pay cuts that result in rates that are over forty years out of date. It continues with their routine mistreatment of drivers. You can not have all other parties' to something misbehaving and expect only one to behave "properly". When the TNCs and the customers act right, I will. Until both of them do, I am going to do what is best for me.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Min fare, $5. Cancellation fee, $3. Problem solved.


This is one reason why shuffling is not profitable on a surge trip, despite the pay cut that Charlotte Surge has rendered unto us. It is also why I do not shuffle on Uber Taxi. On Uber Taxi, even on a short trip, it is more profitable for me actually to haul the customer. Given the ridiculously low rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay, it is often more profitable not to haul a passenger than it is to haul one.

The one drawback to your figures is that at such low minimums and cancellation fees, you will see more declines in general, especially on POOL. If they made it eight dollars minimum net-to-driver and keep the current four dollar payoff (in this market) for a cancellation, there would be far less shuffling on UberX/Regular Lyft. You still would see the shuffling on POOL and the non-acceptance of Shared, though. Gr*yft* does not pay cancellations on Shared in this market. As a result, most drivers will not accept it.



MuchoMiles said:


> rates should be double. Lyft-Uber creates this bimbo mentality with the f'n cheap rates.


Most of the problems do spring from ridiculously low rates compounded by round after round of pay cuts.



IR12 said:


> Looks like someone hasn't had the Go~Go grandparent experience yet.


I have not seen one of those in this market in some time. As they were identified as such when the application offered the ping, I simply declined them. I accepted one or two and ended up cancelling every time. On all of those that I accepted, I received a message that I had to go inside and ask for the customer. I was not about to do that for the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay. If they would simply be at the door looking for me, I would not mind. I will give those who are elderly, infirm and slow their time to get to the car. I will do this if for no other reason that one day I might be elderly, infirm and slow.



Dropking said:


> lyft needs to stop turning our vehicles into medical transports.


Among the TNCs, hospitals and nursing homes, this is much of the problem. We are not trained to deal with the problems inherent to this kind of transport. The ambulance crews and those who work for medical transport firms are supposed to be trained to deal with the issues inherent to that.



Dropking said:


> the only way they will change is for passengers to suffer the consequence of lyft's bad behavior.


We can cry all that we will about the poor treatment and garbage recompense. The TNCs will turn a deaf ear. If the customers, however, suddenly can not get service and want to know why, the TNCs _might_ listen to us, if they take the bother to ask us.



MuchoMiles said:


> They set up these scenarios grasping for every penny they can get. Steal from pax and drivers alike.


The TNCs play dirty. The customers play dirty. _......bet we are supposed to play clean_*?????!?!?!?!?!?!?!???!!!!!!??????????????*

Further, round after round of pay cuts has taken money from drivers' pockets that said drivers will do almost anything to get back. If you cut pay while costs rise, drivers are going to do something to address that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> I picked up an elderly handicapped woman with a walker today to take her to her doctor appointment. She asked me what happened to the other driver, obviously I have no idea so I proceed to ask her what had happened. She said a driver named Ben had arrived to pick her up, he sat in front of her gate and as she came out of her house she saw him pull away. She walked to the end of her driveway and saw him sitting a few houses down. A few minutes later he took off and she was notified the ride was canceled.
> 
> I attempted to reach out to Lyft to let them know a driver had possibly shuffled this handicapped old lady and here's the response I got...
> 
> ...


I always find it's best when a pax has an issue that I am not involved in, to not get involved. Nothing good will come of it.

If Lyft has an issue with this driver then they can deal with it. If the pax has an issue with this driver then they can deal with it.


----------

